# Determining Fair Market Value of 3-D Kel-Lite



## JAS (Jan 31, 2003)

I am trying to determine the fair market value of a 3-D Kel-Lite. Does anyone here know the best way of determining that?


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Feb 2, 2003)

How old is the torch?
The older it is, the more some collector will pay for it. If you have the original packaging, it will be even more valuable, if it is an old torch.
(By old I mean pre 1970's)
If the torch is in good condition and working order this will add to its value.
Some torches are valuable if they have a famous history, such as being used on TV or film, etc.


----------



## Larry1582 (Feb 2, 2003)

A lot of times on EBAY folks will get into a bidding war over the Kel-lites. If it works and it is not totally beat up that would be the place to try to sell it. I know one person that collects only Kel-lite flashlights. I have a 5 D Kel-lite and a 12 C Kel-lite in my collection.


----------



## Dreck (Feb 7, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know that Kel-lites were collectable. I have a GIANT six-cell bouncing around somewhere.


----------

